# Mickey Contractor en México



## makeupholism (Jan 11, 2011)

La buena: sí sale la colección de Mickey Contractor en México. La mala: es que sale hasta marzo!!!

  	Ya por fin en MAC México se acordaron de mí y de mandarme info, y viene programada para Marzo (junto con la colección de Jeanius, el lanzamiento de Sheen Supreme Lipstick y la Colección de Wonder Woman).

  	No sé si lancen la colección hasta Marzo porque hasta entonces podrán traer a Mickey Contractor (me dijo mi tocaya de Perisur que igual y la master de Febrero no sería con él porque está muy apretada su agenda) o por qué demonios!!!! Lo que sí, es que todo parece indicar que tendremos que esperar.

  	De febrero no me dieron info, pero imagino que lo llenarán con Peacocky y Finally Flawless (que según yo no hay nada nuevo en esta colección, ¿no? todo es de línea...).

  	En fin! lo que sí, es que me mandaron un sample de Rani y está HERMOSAAAAA!! Busqué todos mis fiucsias de mi colección y no tengo nada parecido, está divina, definitivo quiero TODAS las sombras de la Colección....


----------



## Purple (Jan 15, 2011)

A mi me encantó esta colección, el quad (aunque vengan colores permanentes), los blushes (son un buen "dupe" del iluminador/blush Soho de Chanel), y las 3 sombras que compré (Rani, Marvel y Oomph) están hermosas! De los labiales solo me traje Yash (que me encantó) y el lipglass Flesh. Me compré también los 2 fluidlines. Es de mis hauls grandes de este año (y apenas va empezando! jeje) En verdad que si se las recomiendo, a mi me gustó mucho, y eso que me faltan por probar los correctores ; P


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 16, 2011)

La verdad le tengo muchas ganas a esta colección! Nos tienes que contar qué tal están los correctores!! Acá creo que definitivo no va a venir Mickey Contractor a dar master class, estoy broken hearted, tenía mucha ilusión!!


----------



## Purple (Jan 17, 2011)

Todavía no compro los correctores, ahorita estoy esperando que me lleguen algunas cositas de Peacocky y ya que junte un dinerito mas pruebo los correctores.
  	Por acá no se si vaya a dar clases Mickey, pero voy a investigar a ver si hace algo por San Diego o Los Angeles.


----------



## Likeaprincess (Jan 18, 2011)

Hola chicas!!

  	Mi contact de Reforma 222 me dijo q para febrero está planeada la colección de Peacocky... Y las sombras de esa colección me laten!!!

  	De Mickey de verdad q me interesan mucho mucho los correctores pero no sé si los adquiera porque los correctores líquidos no me caen bien, no sé q pasa con mis ojitos pero me lloran horrible!!! uso mejor los que son cremosos para evitar eso!!!... El blush en Gana me llama la atención pero más como iluminador, pero aquí no sé!!! q sería más recomendable este o un iluminador de cham pale? alguna sugerencia plss!!!!

  	De las sombras no sé creo q me llaman más  las de Peacocky... Y los labiales me gustan Gulabi, Merh y Yash pero tengo q probarlos antes!!!

  	Y bueno pues sólo nos queda esperar jajajaja!!!

  	Saluditooooossss


----------



## Purple (Jan 19, 2011)

Hola! Fijate que el color de Yash me encantó y mas porque soy super fan de los colores nude, o neutrales, pero ya usándolo, como es de acabado matte, se me hace muy reseco, como muy artificial, ya puesto no me gustó mucho, me tuve que poner el lipgelee Bubble Lounge para hacerlo mas natural, jeje.
  	Las sombras de peakocky están super padres. El acabado o la sensación al probartelas es como las de Starflash. Parecen en crema, pero como que se convierten en polvo super "spreadable" ("embarrable", deslizante, no se como explicarlo) al momento de aplicarlas en la piel.


----------



## Likeaprincess (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahhh ya quiero verlas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Tú ya te compraste algunas? o cuáles serían una buena recomendación?... Lo que me dices del labial si he pasado por ello, creo q tendría q probarmelo, xq luego se ven muy padres y ya cuando me los pongo aggh!! no me gustan pero gracias por el tip... el día q vaya lo pruebo así!!!... Que bueno tendré q poner sobre la balanza q compro jajaja xq tengo muchos labiales nude (tmb soy fan) y las sombras d Peacocky están muuuy bonitas y quiero todas jajajajaja!!!


----------



## Woodwinkedgirl1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hola chicas!! Acabo de abrir mi blog y me gustaría mucho que pasaran a visitarlo. Ahorita solo hay dos posts pero espero poner muchos mas! Uno de ellos se trata de la fluidline Siahi de la colección deMickey Contractor para MAC espero que les guste y porfavor veanlo! Soy de Mexico y adoro el maquillaje  saludos a todas.  http://awoodwinkedkindofgirl.blogspot.com/


----------

